# It's Done!



## wmmmmm (Mar 30, 2008)

It's done!  We just signed paperworks for 160 pts at SSR.  Now I can wait without worrying about missing out on California!  I still don't think I had to be a "founding member" to buy California but I needed to get back to regular life like planning for my June trip to Hawaii.


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 30, 2008)

Congratulations on your purchase!


----------



## laxmom (Mar 30, 2008)

Congrats!!  We went under contract last Thursday.  Our list of DVCers is growing!!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome home!


----------



## icydog (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome home!! and Congratulations!!
Marylyn


----------



## luv2vacation (Mar 30, 2008)

We also bought our first DVC contract (small - 50 pts.) back in October.  We banked 2007 and haven't decided on 2008 yet.  I'm excited but will be even more so when we use them for the first time!


----------



## SDKath (Mar 30, 2008)

YAAAY!  Congrats to everyone!    

Katherine


----------

